

Ask HN: App for taking attendance ? - udswagz

Is there like an app for taking attendance at an event, gathering or say an office. Like you would not want anyone to cheat, Like the app ensures that anyone that is present is truly present at the office, school or event. 
Thanks in advance.
P.S: i have googled too
======
avinoth
Without specific hardware to it, I don't think so.

But you can always use your Wi-Fi router to detect the unique number of
devices connected but that still rules out people connected through data
plans.

Payrollhero has an attendance management app for office, but not for events as
such.

If you don't mind using a separate hardware density[0] came out recently and
looks very promising.

[0] - [http://www.density.io](http://www.density.io)

~~~
udswagz
but it would not be accurate, i was thinking if there was a way that the
attendees could actually check it and mark themselves as present to the event
or place without having to be counted by someone, all the organiser has to do
is sit and watch people check in.

------
LarryMade2
Eventbrite is kind of interesting, and it looks like its set up for free
events like parties. Uses barcoded printable and gate folk use smartphones for
check-in, saw it in use at Maker Faire; had an issue one year getting in I
think the operator double scanned my form accidentally.

